# March 2013 Member Monthly Giveaway Winner - rickybobbybend



## Jim (Mar 2, 2013)

This contest starts today and ends March 9, 2013.

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in February 2013 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

I am still in a frog mood so this months winner will receive a Rebel Frog R. I am going to throw this lure myself this year.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 2, 2013)

Frogggy Frog come to me!


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 2, 2013)

I do not fish anymore but that thing will make one sweet rear view mirror ornament. Im IN!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 2, 2013)

Where are the legs.I love frog legs :lol: Somebody beat me to them.

IN


----------



## JonBoatfever (Mar 2, 2013)

IN


----------



## TimRich (Mar 2, 2013)

In


----------



## bleumunkie (Mar 2, 2013)

IN!


----------



## bhumbertson (Mar 2, 2013)

In


----------



## hueydr (Mar 2, 2013)

In.


----------



## pauldanielm (Mar 2, 2013)

I am in. Can't wait till summer to go fishing again!!!


----------



## rickybobbybend (Mar 2, 2013)

In


----------



## fish devil (Mar 2, 2013)

:twisted: IN


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 2, 2013)

IN


----------



## Driftingrz (Mar 2, 2013)

That is a purty lure, IN


----------



## panFried (Mar 3, 2013)

IN


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 3, 2013)

IN


----------



## BoatDawg4120 (Mar 3, 2013)

IN!!!


----------



## lswoody (Mar 3, 2013)

IN


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 3, 2013)

In


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 4, 2013)

in


----------



## fender66 (Mar 4, 2013)

IN


----------



## muskiemike12 (Mar 4, 2013)

IN


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 4, 2013)

IN


----------



## redbug (Mar 4, 2013)

ribbit ribbit im in


----------



## Moedaddy (Mar 4, 2013)

IN


----------



## johnnybassboat (Mar 4, 2013)

In in put me in :lol:


----------



## wingsnhammers (Mar 5, 2013)

IN


----------



## thudpucker (Mar 5, 2013)

*IN*

But I want a Rubber Turle! :wink:


----------



## bigwave (Mar 5, 2013)

In, I like frogs. 8)


----------



## TheMaestro (Mar 5, 2013)

In, please!


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 5, 2013)

In


----------



## Nowakezone (Mar 5, 2013)

In


----------



## Angus (Mar 7, 2013)

In


----------



## OldFloater (Mar 8, 2013)

in


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2013)

This months winner is rickybobbybend. Congrats bud!


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 10, 2013)

Congrats =D> =D>


----------



## lswoody (Mar 10, 2013)

Congrats RBB!!!


----------



## thudpucker (Mar 10, 2013)

Dangitall, I'm Jealous one more time again some more! :LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 10, 2013)

Way to go rickybobby. Catch a boatload with it.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 10, 2013)

Congrats.....


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 10, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Congrats =D>


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 10, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Nowakezone (Mar 10, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## bleumunkie (Mar 10, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## pauldanielm (Mar 11, 2013)

congrats man!!!


----------



## rickybobbybend (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow!!. Thanks Jim and everyone!
Rick, aka Master of the Random Number Generator lol.


----------

